# Divorce in my near future



## secrethurt (Oct 23, 2012)

I feel overwhelmed with hurt in how my life has gone.
I have been separated from my husband for roughly a few years. He is someone who has treated me different from any man I have been with. Last year we were living in different states and dating other people. He broke up with his girlfriend and I saw it as a chance get him back. I found out that his "ex girlfriend" was pregnant!..I thought I could help raise his child as we have none of our own together and be a family. I wanted us to be how it use to be but "she" was still around. She would text at all different hours and whenever I mentioned it I would get the same thing "She is my childs mother"..6 weeks after moving back in My worse fears came. He told me he wasnt inlove with me I moved out and they quickly got back together. im very upset and hurt over this as he was MINE before HE married ME but has a child with her.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Why did you delete your other thread?


----------

